# Breeders in or near Spokane



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi - I'm new to this forum. I'm looking for a GSD puppy and would like to visit the breeder before we buy. I have seen great reviews for vom Theishof, but live too far to visit. I saw on her site that her main sire has impregnated 2 Theishof dogs now owned by a new breeder - vom Stormie's Zwinger - in Spokane. I will be able to visit Spokane. I was wondering if anyone has heard of this breeder, and has any advice? Are there any other breeders in Spokane that are reputable?


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Personally, I would look to the West side of the state, as there are some fabulous breeders there. I haven't heard of Zwinger. I do like Heidi Theishof.

Here is one from the other side: http://www.schraderhausk9.com/index.html


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I highly recommend Schraderhaus. Jean is great to work with. Here is a recent pic of my schraderhaus boy at 16 months. If you contact her tell her Eli's mom referred you.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

Vom Haus Vianden is in Post Falls, ID, about half an hour from Spokane. Our tracking instructor has two dogs from there and is very pleased. I really like her younger dog- he's a therapy dog and a total sweetie. As always, do your own research in terms of health checks and visit the parents in person.


----------



## mjta (Sep 14, 2013)

I also have a pup from schraderhaus and am very happy with her


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I can second Vom Haus Vianden. I perosonally know Charlotte. And Reading the description of the dogs from Kaimeju I have a feeling she may be talking about Debbi with Tash and Quig? Very nice dogs. 

Vom Haus Vianden


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Guardyan Kennels - Home I also know Shyne.

Another Idaho breeder to check out, closer to you. I have not heard of vom Stormies Zwinger but if Heidi recommends I would at least check it out.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the help everyone! I'm definitely going to check out the links you all posted. I was also recommended vom Banach - does anyone have any experiences with them?

I'm going out to visit Stormie this weekend, to see her set up and meet the parents. All I know about her is that she's fairly new to Spokane and is just getting set up with breeding. She moved out from Alaska and is recently retired. I was just hoping that maybe someone had a bit more info about her, but it seems she's pretty under the radar!

We currently have a 5.5 yr old Malinois/GSD mix, Frankie (likely working line, based on her build, but we got her from a shelter so we don't know for sure). She has a fairly high drive and is quite high strung. She's a great dog, but she was a handful when she was younger! We're looking for a more mellow dog this time, and it would be a companion/pet. We'd be doing a bit of obedience, agility and scent work, but it would be at the hobby level.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Is Stormies zwinger located in Spokane? When I google it, it looks like a breeder closer to Colville has the dog?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I think Waldkeonig/Timberhaus is near Wenatchee and I'm not 100% sure, but I think is connected in some capicity to Schraderhaus, pehaps someone can verify this. I can't recomend them, only say that I've been looking at/interested in them myself.

Waldkonig K-9 German Shepherds (253)380-5084


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

If you're talking about her dog Apollo, he's being used as a sire by vom Tiltonhaus. I think they're closer to Colville. Stormie's set up is out near-ish the Spokane airport.


----------



## Kaimeju (Feb 2, 2013)

I think Schraderhaus and Von WaldKonig co-own a few dogs? There is definitely crossover there.


----------



## jmdjack (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a 5 year old female that came from Timberhaus/Waldkonig as an 8 week old pup. Had a good experience. Jill was easy to deal with, nice, and knowledgeable about her dogs. I had my dog shipped; I never visited or met Jill in person but everything went smoothly and as represented. 

I believe the owners of Timberhaus/Waldkonig and Schraderhaus are friends. Moreover, they co-own several dogs and, at times, use the other's dogs in breeding. My dog was sired by Schraderhaus' Lux v. Kameruner Eck.


----------



## Stormie GSD (May 16, 2020)

McWeagle said:


> Hi - I'm new to this forum. I'm looking for a GSD puppy and would like to visit the breeder before we buy. I have seen great reviews for vom Theishof, but live too far to visit. I saw on her site that her main sire has impregnated 2 Theishof dogs now owned by a new breeder - vom Stormie's Zwinger - in Spokane. I will be able to visit Spokane. I was wondering if anyone has heard of this breeder, and has any advice? Are there any other breeders in Spokane that are reputable?





jmdjack said:


> I have a 5 year old female that came from Timberhaus/Waldkonig as an 8 week old pup. Had a good experience. Jill was easy to deal with, nice, and knowledgeable about her dogs. I had my dog shipped; I never visited or met Jill in person but everything went smoothly and as represented.
> 
> I believe the owners of Timberhaus/Waldkonig and Schraderhaus are friends. Moreover, they co-own several dogs and, at times, use the other's dogs in breeding. My dog was sired by Schraderhaus' Lux v. Kameruner Eck.





McWeagle said:


> If you're talking about her dog Apollo, he's being used as a sire by vom Tiltonhaus. I think they're closer to Colville. Stormie's set up is out near-ish the Spokane airport.


Hello my name is Stormie and Have Appolo. I used to live in Spokane but now located in Alaska. I do work closely with Theishof Kennel and still breed GSD's. You can send me a message via {removed}. Text is preferred as I do not take phone numbers I don't recognize. I did help Tammy Tilton get established with Apollo but he is retired now. I do have connections with breeders of his offspring. I am not a puppy mill so only have a couple litters a year. Please feel free to contact me.


----------

